# Nica Rustica vs Undercrown



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Both of these DE lines get a lot of love here, so my question is simple. What is your favorite one? I'm curious to see what puff thinks.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Have limited experience with the Undercrown. While not a terrible experience, just didn't enjoy it as much as most seem to. I prefer the Nica Rustica between the two.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

apples and mangos
the gordo and viva UCs are as good as the rustica in different ways.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like them both but smoke wayyyyyy more NR.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in the Undercrown group at this point.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Same size (toro)? The Nica Rustica is better. Throw the UC Corona Viva into the mix, and the UC is just as good or better.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

The question wasn't which one is better, it is which one is your favorite.


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

They are both good but the undercrown wins hands down for me in taste.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Really like them both but for me the UC wins.


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

Undercrown, but I love them both. Love Drew Estate in general (minus the infused stuff).


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Undercrown for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

UC Corona Viva FTW.

The NRs are good too though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Undercrown is one of my top favorites but I smoke three or four Nica's to one Undercrown, just because of a deal on the purchase.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I prefer the Undercrown, but enjoy both.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm glad to see all the votes for the UC that leaves more NR for the rest of us..


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

My frame of reference is small as I've only had one of each, but I preferred the more refined UC to the NR.


----------



## Leemack912 (Apr 21, 2014)

I like them both but chose NIca Rustica because it is a little easier on my pocket


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

I tend to grab for the Nica before the UC


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Undercrown for me.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Can't vote, still have yet to try a NR.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Love them both but Undercrown is the winner in my book.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I like Undercrown better myself. Plus, Undercrown has a prettier box and band haha.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I find both to be great smokes... but is I had to choose one... I would choose Undercrown. However a bundle of Nica Rustica is in my near future since I just bought my first Undercrown Box


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm wanting to try the Nica Rustica. I've had an Undercrown and it was pretty tasty.


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

Love both, but the corona viva is one of my favorite smokes


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

NR beats UC in all but the smallest RG on the UC. I like both better than MUWAT, for what that's worth.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

beercritic said:


> NR beats UC in all but the smallest RG on the UC. I like both better than MUWAT, for what that's worth.


So do I


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Can't vote, still have yet to try a NR.


same here. and i cant find any at my local b and ms so looks like i may have to wait until a trip up to cigars international! :faint:


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe a dangerous opinion to have around here, but I tried my first Undercrown about a month ago and wasn't very impressed...not that it was a bad smoke, but maybe my expectations were too high. Just seemed a little bland. I have some NR's resting to try soon.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have only had a handful of Nica Rustica, but I prefer the Undercrown.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

STILL haven't tried the NR. Where are you guys buying em? I can only find em for 7 a stick.


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

Joe,
What size did you try? I find the larger vitalas are a little blan, for me the robusto has the best flavor profile.


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> STILL haven't tried the NR. Where are you guys buying em? I can only find em for 7 a stick.


Jim,
Famous has them for under $7 but you have order in bundle of 25 to get the price break.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Having had both in Toro, I prefer the NR. Realllllly enjoyed the flavors.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Fat Cobra said:


> Joe,
> What size did you try? I find the larger vitalas are a little blan, for me the robusto has the best flavor profile.


I'm not sure actually. I believe it was approximately toro sized, but I'm far from an expert at sizing cigars, and I didn't pay much attention to it at the time. A friend gave it to me. I do tend to prefer robustos...I'll make sure to look for that size next time.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Fat Cobra said:


> Jim,
> Famous has them for under $7 but you have order in bundle of 25 to get the price break.


Thanks Cobra, maybe I'll cough up the 7 per for a 5er before buying a whole bundle. If I like them though, I'll pick em up through Famous!


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

After smoking both of them, I'm going to have to say that I like the Undercrown better. The Nica Rustica is a fine cigar though.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Have had exactly two of each. Preferred the NR after the first of each. Preferred the NR even more than the UC after the second of each.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

As much as I love Liga, gotta go with Nica Rustica on this one. Now if it was a Liga T52 it would be a whole different story.


----------



## nice_ash (Jan 4, 2014)

I definitely have to vote Nica Rustica here as my favorite I recently bought a trapezoid of them and once they rest a short time I will tear in to them


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I should revise my thoughts on this subject. I will say that I like the Nica Rustica better than a Undercrown Corona Vivi but when it comes to the Undercrown Gran Toro I like that more than the Nica Rustica


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

nice_ash said:


> I definitely have to vote Nica Rustica here as my favorite I recently bought a trapezoid of them and once they rest a short time I will tear in to them


You know, you got me thinking... I have yet to buy anything larger than 5-packs, and I enjoyed the NR so much I think I may just jump on a trapezoid next time it pops up on the monster site.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

undercrown hands down. nica rustica was a great cigar but im not big on full flavored cigars and enjoyed the creamy undercown more!


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

StogieJim said:


> STILL haven't tried the NR. Where are you guys buying em? I can only find em for 7 a stick.


Try SmallBatch make sure to use the promo code RCIGARS FOR 10% off and free shipping $24.30 a fiver
Nica Rustica El Brujito - Pack of 5- Small Batch Cigar- - Liga Privada- Nica Rustica El BrujitoMODULE_HEADER_TAGS_PRODUCT_TITLE_SEPARATOR Liga Privada


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Tgs679 said:


> Try SmallBatch make sure to use the promo code RCIGARS FOR 10% off and free shipping $24.30 a fiver
> Nica Rustica El Brujito - Pack of 5- Small Batch Cigar- - Liga Privada- Nica Rustica El BrujitoMODULE_HEADER_TAGS_PRODUCT_TITLE_SEPARATOR Liga Privada


Thanks for the heads up! Just ordered 2 fivers! Can't beat $4.86/stick! RG+


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great @Tgs679 thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Initially I would have answered UC. I think the UC is pretty tasty in belicoso, but then I grabbed a 5er of corona doble and it's a completely different cigar. Not near as good as the belicoso. 

The NR initially did not impress me, and the smoke it throws off is just silly. However, by the time I smoked my third NR I realized that I liked each successive NR better than the last. This is a satisfying cigar, almost devoid of nuance, that gives a solid, tasty profile from start to finish. If you ate onions or something spicy for dinner, I don't think it would ruin this cigar for you the way it might ruin some others. It's very consistent and provides big tobacco satisfaction.

So, for what it is, I've grown to like the NR quite a bit. It's exactly as advertised and delivers every time. I'd buy a box.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

cakeanddottle said:


> Initially I would have answered UC. I think the UC is pretty tasty in belicoso, but then I grabbed a 5er of corona doble and it's a completely different cigar. Not near as good as the belicoso.
> 
> The NR initially did not impress me, and the smoke it throws off is just silly. However, by the time I smoked my third NR I realized that I liked each successive NR better than the last. This is a satisfying cigar, almost devoid of nuance, that gives a solid, tasty profile from start to finish. If you ate onions or something spicy for dinner, I don't think it would ruin this cigar for you the way it might ruin some others. It's very consistent and provides big tobacco satisfaction.
> 
> So, for what it is, I've grown to like the NR quite a bit. It's exactly as advertised and delivers every time. I'd buy a box.


+1 can't go wrong


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Love them both but like Italian and Indian food I'm not always feeling one or the other- they are both great. Prefer either one at the price point versus even an LP9


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> Initially I would have answered UC. I think the UC is pretty tasty in belicoso, but then I grabbed a 5er of corona doble and it's a completely different cigar. Not near as good as the belicoso.
> 
> The NR initially did not impress me, and the smoke it throws off is just silly. However, by the time I smoked my third NR I realized that I liked each successive NR better than the last. This is a satisfying cigar, almost devoid of nuance, that gives a solid, tasty profile from start to finish. If you ate onions or something spicy for dinner, I don't think it would ruin this cigar for you the way it might ruin some others. It's very consistent and provides big tobacco satisfaction.
> 
> So, for what it is, I've grown to like the NR quite a bit. It's exactly as advertised and delivers every time. I'd buy a box.


Similar experience. Were it not for the Undercrown Corona Viva, I would pick the NR hands down. It's awesome having both corona gorda and toro sized smokes at affordable prices and very high quality.


----------



## koobs84 (Jan 25, 2013)

Im smoking my last Nica Rustica as I type this. Its hard for me to say which one I enjoy the most. I have a box of robustos and double coronas of the undercrown in my humi. Both taste different and prefer the robusto the most. 

The strength of the NR is stronger than the undercrowns to me. The NR's are not something I would want to smoke all the time, but I do love the flavors. The amount of smoke that comes off them is insane. I only purchased three but plan to buy a box.

If I had to choose it would be the undercrowns for me. Its a smoke I can enjoy everyday and plan to keep stocked in the humi all the time.


----------



## Rennsport1150 (May 14, 2014)

Undercrown


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Had a fiver of el brujito and a fiver f under crown gordito. Honestly the under crown was better. Burn flavor and profile....hands down although I do t prefer either. My :2


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Undercrown


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm on my balcony smoking my first Nica Rustica.
I do like it and will likely buy more, but I think I prefer the Undercrowns. They seem to be a bit sweeter and I like that.

Can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

I could go either was and for a long time i would have said undercrown, but now the nica has my vote. My tastes are changing. Both are solid smokes.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Hands down the undercrown!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Undercrown for me as well...


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

nr for me all day.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to say undercrown for me. I was given one several months ago as my first UC and MAN did I fall in love! I have since purchased 2, 5 packs and have more in route. It I just really like them. AND at $5 or less they are affordable for me.

Cheers
Jay


----------

